# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  [OpenSource | Sample ] XML Tables Maker Project

## Alaa Ben Fatma

Hello  :wave: 
Introduction :

these days i've been working on a new project that can give you the ability to create XML tables [DATABASES] ways faster and easier using an Interface Graphic
picture :


• How to use :
Choose your database name &  TAG
Add you columns
Save them as .xml file
[ you can Test it by clicking on "Test" button in the toolstrip ]

*Download:*

https://sourceforge.net/projects/xml-maker/

have fun guys , it's an OpenSource project  :Blush: 
for any help contact me on :
<Removed by mod>

----------


## FunkyDexter

Moved to utilities.

I've also removed your email address.  Bots trawl these forums and you'll get hordes of spam if it's left in there.  Anyone wishing to contact the author should use the PM system.

----------


## Alaa Ben Fatma

I understand , thank you for the advice  :Smilie:

----------

